# Thoughts On Infected Rom?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks like a sweet ROM, what is your guys' experience on the performance and how does it compare to Synergy or Zeus?


----------



## Chyrux (Sep 20, 2011)

Eternity? Yeah, its flipping sweet. Fastest sense ROM I've used (running at stock speeds) but Ziggy's kernel does like to pound the life out of a battery /: I've had issues flashing sense kernels over, but even then, Eternity is a damn beast. Seriously. It's the best looking Sense ROM imo, and just flows smoothly. My suggestion? Yeah. The only reason I'm not running it right is because Vicious MIUI is up and running fully (Minus MMS in the stock app) lol. Gonna test drive MIUI and see which I like better. I have a feeling my phone's going to be infected again soon, though. Until ICS comes out =P -crosses fingers-


----------



## stratejaket (Aug 21, 2011)

Been very happy with it. Runs smooth as hell and looks amazing! I used synergy in the past, eternity blows it away.

Sent from my Synergy driven Thunderbolt...


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

It's a good rom. My son virus put a lot of good stuff into it, annd you won't be diasppointed.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> It's a good rom. My son virus put a lot of good stuff into it, annd you won't be diasppointed.


He is your son?


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Trying it out atm...so far it seems really slow :/ might be going back to AOSP


----------



## stratejaket (Aug 21, 2011)

CC268 said:


> Trying it out atm...so far it seems really slow :/ might be going back to AOSP


Out of all of the people that have downloaded this ROM you are about 1 of 10 that started that. What do you think would cause it to run slow? Not being negative I'm really just curious.

Sent from my Synergy driven Thunderbolt...


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

stratejaket said:


> Out of all of the people that have downloaded this ROM you are about 1 of 10 that started that. What do you think would cause it to run slow? Not being negative I'm really just curious.
> 
> Sent from my Synergy driven Thunderbolt...


It is actually fast with LPP but Sense is a little on the laggy side


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> It's a good rom. My son virus put a lot of good stuff into it, annd you won't be diasppointed.


Whaaaa? R u serious?! That's awesome

And yes I have ran a virus rom since it was the initial airbourne. ..they have always been top notch for me and my phone, eternity is almost perfect for me. And i agree with the launcher pro, I ditch Rosie and run that and its much quicker IMHO

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Eternity is slick. I enjoy it more than synergy. I'm a fan of 3.5 over 3. Smoother and faster. I strongly dislike sense 2.1 so skyraider is not for me.

That being said, I too am on miui lol


----------

